# wolf fish tank setup



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

how woud i set up a tank for a red fin wolf fish? 

I was thinking using a sand/peat substrate with a few oak and beech leaves upon it, with bogwood in a tree root type style set up hiding the pump and a clear patch so that the fish has a clear run to it's food, and perhaps a few floating plants such as duck weed or foating fern.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have no idea how to keep these!


Wolf-fish


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> i have no idea how to keep these!
> 
> ...


wrong wolf fish 

Red fin wolf fish image by amiidae on Photobucket


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Lukethegecko said:


> wrong wolf fish
> 
> Red fin wolf fish image by amiidae on Photobucket


looks like a snake head...: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Red Wolf Fish (Erythrinus erythrinus) - Seriously Fish


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

HABU said:


> looks like a snake head...: victory:


that one was 



HABU said:


> Red Wolf Fish (Erythrinus erythrinus) - Seriously Fish



there we go !


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that one was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup...


----------

